# Nephrites Citadel News



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 24, 2006)

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=+1]_*Nephrites Citadel News*_[/SIZE][/FONT]
Some news from the Citadel

We have successfully imported 854 Threads and 15,174 Posts from the Colonial Fleets BSG forums centering on the new Sci-Fi/Ron Moore Galactica series. These threads were taken off-line due to a desire at CF to focus on the original BSG series and unhappiness with the direction and focus of the new series. The staff at Colonial Fleets has graciously allowed us to archive these threads and again make them available to the BSG fan community.

To the fans, I say, enjoy, and to CF I say Thank You! 

=====

We've completed phase 1 of our redesign by consolidating several less trafficked sections into their parents. We will be launching a new look shortly to the site.

=====

If you haven't visited in a while, stop back, and if you haven't visited at all, stop in. We've got a good bunch of posters, and alot of great conversations that may be of interest.

=====

*Nephrites Citadel* is a growing online community dedicated to  providing the fan community with a friendly place to discuss their favorite  shows, actors, conventions and activities. By joining our *free*  community you will be able to post topics, communicate privately with other  members (PM), respond to polls, and access many other special features. Our  features include numerous forums covering many popular sci-fi series, as well as  fantasy, anime, gaming and humor. We also provide forum space for fan-run  conventions and fan clubs and also feature a growing convention listing area.  

http://rustaz.com/forum


----------



## arnisador (Jan 24, 2006)

Lots of us from here are there...stop by!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 24, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Lots of us from here are there...stop by!


 
*Yup, and I'm one of them. Come on by folks. The changes Bob wrote of are pretty cool!*

artyon: artyon:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 29, 2006)

*Latest Threads at Nephrites Citadel*
http://www.rustaz.com/forum/

*Anime*Death Sentence Upheld in Tokyo for Man Responsible for Otakus Bad Name
Latest News from Animeigo!
Musicland owes Anime Publishers over $8 Million!
Upcoming Anime Releases First Quarter 2006
Urusei Yatsura - Wikipedia Entry
What Are Your Top Five Anime Picks?​*Science Fiction*
*Episode Guides*
Battlestar Galactica (2003 miniseries)
Battlestar Galactica (2004 television series) episodes
StarGate: Atlantis
StarGate SG-1

*BattleStar Galactica (TNS)*
*Season 2 Episode Guide and Reviews*
(214) Black Market (Episode Review--Spoilers)
(213) Epiphanies (Episode Review--Spoilers)
(212) Resurrection Ship - Part 2 (Episode Review--Spoilers)
(211) Resurrection Ship - Part 1 (Episode Review--Spoilers)
*[TNS] Galactica Reimagined*
GateWorld interviews Jamie Bamber
SCI FI reveals February schedule
Galactica renewed for Season 3!!!
Trek vs BSG TNS - or Why I think BSG is better than Trek 

*BattleStar Galactica (TOS)*
TOS Ship Specs - Colonial BattleStar
Battlestar Galactica - Wikipedia Entry 

*StarGate*
StarGate's Season Nine final episodes teased

*Star Trek*
Ship Specifications: Vor'Cha Class        
Ship Specifications: B'Rel Class
Ship Specifications: K'tinga Class        
Ship Specs: Constitution II Class
Star Trek - Insurrection & Nemesis - short review
George Takei To Play Star Trek's Sulu Again ​ *Horror*CSI: Crime Scene Investigation - Episode Guide​ *Gaming*Irony Games Dice Server
NWN: Raveloft I: The Broken
Rifts Character Concept​*Conventions*DragonCon
Whats a fair price for a con and it's extras?​*Convention Notices*Ad Astra Convention (literary) Toronto, Canada Mar 31st-Apr 2nd, 2006
Creation - Grand Slam XIV SciFi Con - Mar 10-12, 2006 Pasadena, CA
Creation - Official Star Trek Convention - Aug 17-20, 2006 Las Vegas, NV USA
Creation - Star Trek 40th Anniv. Convention - Sep 8th to 10th 2006 Chicago,IL USA
Dragon-Con Atlanta, GA Sept 1-4, 2006
SciFi & Fantasy Convention I-Con XXV Mar 24-26, 2006 Stony Brook Univ., NY USA
SciFi Convention NOVACON Nov 9-12, 2006 Huntsville, AL USA
Shore Leave 28 Convention In Baltimore, MD July 7-9, 2006​*PaintBall*All About Paintball​*Pro Wrestling*Least fav WWE superstar                        
More indications that WWE could care less about their workers
Playboy: The Women Of The Wwe?                        
What Does it Take to Become a Pro-Wrestler?                        
WWE continues to slide into the cesspool, Suicide now an "angle".    ​


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 29, 2006)

Those are some great, content filled threads. 


We also have new discussions started on "Sin City" and Elizabeth Bathory (a real 16th Century Vampire) in the Horror Section.
http://www.rustaz.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=22

Also, "Firefly" and "Serenity" fans belong here as members. Our Sci-Fi section is filled with information and announcements about that show (including the possibility of a future second season) as well as many others.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 29, 2006)

Some great stuf there. 
It was nice of them to give you the achives


----------

